# Dubai package



## mbfir (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everybody

I am in the process of interviewing for a position of associate manager in Dubai and I have been offered this salary

Base: 30k/month
Bonus: 1-2 month's salary
No house
No car
1 flight back /year
medical insurance
life insurance
25 days holidays (excluding public holidays)

I have a top US MBA and 2 years post MBA experience.

What you think? 

Thanks,

mbfir


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you single or bringing your family?

Is the bonus a certainty written into your contract

30 days would be the norm for holidays (exc public holidays)

The basic is good, but as there are no allowances for housing etc, you could easily see at least half of that amount just disappearing in rent


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Is that 30k in Dirham or Dollars...makes a huge difference. If in dollars go for it, in Dirhams...not enough for an "top" MBA


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, in the UAE, your experience will speak a lot louder than your qualifications. There are so many people moving to Dubai and Abu Dhabi every year with a 'top' MBA and other 'top' qualifications and consequently, it is only your experience that will set you apart from the rest. If you can get more money though, by all means go for it!


----------



## mbfir (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks guys. I also thought it is a bit low - smth in the range 40k would work better. 

it's dirhams, not dollars

bonus is linked to performance, max is 3 months' salary


----------

